# Your Acceptance Rate is low



## disp350 (Jul 16, 2016)

And with requests like this, its going to stay low! 28 minutes, um doesn't Lyft have a "No suckers, I mean no cars available" pop up?


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

My screen often says that.

Uber also just sent me an e-mail about acceptance also.

Hint Uber and Lyft... want high acceptance? Stop giving long ETA pings like this one... and especially, when I'm sitting in the middle of 350% primetime or 4.6x Uber Surge, stop sending me non-surge pings with long ETAs like this one. Want me to take 28 min ETA pings? Make them surge by default since no driver in the right mind is driving out to pick them up especially when it is surging right next to you. Maybe if they showed the destination and the destination took me to a good place I'd take a 28 min ETA ping. But as it is it is almost guaranteed to be a money loser trip with a 50/50 chance of stranding me out in the burbs somewhere, and not the burbs near my house. If I knew a trip was going to bring me to the burbs near my house, I'd actually probably take it as I'd enjoy the opportunity to take a break at home.


----------



## Jo3030 (Jan 2, 2016)

Your 30 min pings are too far away.
2 can play this game!


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

Both services are desperately searching for a way to get drivers to do the long distance pickups, but without paying us any money for the dead miles to the pickup. I can't really help Uberlyft here; I wouldn't have a solution for this conundrum either, except to advise them "money talks, bullshit walks". Just like their far away pax, presumably


----------



## roadman (Nov 14, 2016)

Pay me to go I will pick those up every time. As it stands now 7 mins out for uber, 6 mins out for lyft.


----------



## Jufkii (Sep 17, 2015)

You sure that 28 min ETA isn't actually well over 30? . Lyft has been good at throwing out one figure enticing me to accept. In reality Ive noticed the ETA and mileage is often much higher and the trip unprofitable. I would add several minutes to you ETA there,and possibly a few miles as well.


----------



## roadman (Nov 14, 2016)

Jufkii said:


> You sure that 28 min ETA isn't actually well over 30? . Lyft has been good at throwing out one figure enticing me to accept. In reality Ive noticed the ETA and mileage is often much higher and the trip unprofitable. I would add several minutes to you ETA there,and possibly a few miles as well.


Funny how the actual eta times are longer then shown for pickups, but when it comes to the actual trip, uber charges the pax on the longest possible route. So I plot waze to get there it takes longer, I plot waze for the actual trip and it's always less time.


----------



## Jamesp1234 (Sep 10, 2016)

Jufkii said:


> You sure that 28 min ETA isn't actually well over 30? . Lyft has been good at throwing out one figure enticing me to accept. In reality Ive noticed the ETA and mileage is often much higher and the trip unprofitable. I would add several minutes to you ETA there,and possibly a few miles as well.


I've had a 7 minute trip on the screen show as 14 minute in Google. How can you be that far off?
I cancelled, turned in a ticket, and received the standard response from the company.


----------



## KungFuPanda (Jun 27, 2017)

There needs to be a PT/surge bump automatically added to far pickup requests, farther the distance the higher the multiplier.


----------



## realbaseball (May 16, 2015)

disp350 said:


> And with requests like this, its going to stay low! 28 minutes, um doesn't Lyft have a "No suckers, I mean no cars available" pop up?
> 
> View attachment 139235


----------



## disp350 (Jul 16, 2016)

Ahhhhhhh, ya got me! Seriously, they do the customers a disservice by asking them to wait 30 minutes and a bigger disservice expecting us to take it when you know its gonna be a 5 minute ride. Only once did I take a ping that had a 25 minute time to pickup and only because I texted them first to make sure they were OK with the long pickup time (it was an Uber ride) and on their reply, they said no problem and offered the destination to me without asking, that ended up about 30 miles away.


----------



## DidIDoThat (Jan 9, 2017)

Every 20 min+ request i get here, i accept. Every single one of them cancels within 60-90 seconds of accepting them. I may get stuck with one some day, but so far they have all cancled.


----------



## AllenChicago (Nov 19, 2015)

Here's an e-mail I received from LYFT this morning. This e-mail verifies that I am an Independent Contractor, and not a SUCKER.

*"It looks like you've been missing a few ride requests lately. As a friendly reminder, accepting those requests helps the Lyft community run smoothly. It's frustrating for passengers to have to wait longer for a driver to pick them up, especially when they've turned to Lyft for a safe, reliable ride. *

* If you need a break, just log out of driver mode instead of watching the request's timer count down to zero. *

* Thanks,
The Lyft Team*"

No...thank-YOU for the "Badge of Honor", Lyft!


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

"Your acceptance rate is low"

Yeah... and so are your fares. Looks like we're both disappointed.


----------



## kevink (Apr 18, 2016)




----------



## RideShareJUNKIE (Jun 23, 2017)

Is the "your acceptance rate too low" message sent with PINGS that are long pickups or line or because of high passenger cancels on driver on unmatched line rides? Anyone make any correlations? 

I noticed them late last night, but didnt really pay any attention to it, thought it was a glitch. 

I dont do matched line, and dont do long pickups. 
Actually I didnt even have a long pickup ping during the 9 hours i was in driver mode yestereday. My weekly AR rate is 100% for 23 rides. Havent drove todays shift yet.


----------



## disp350 (Jul 16, 2016)

RideShareJUNKIE said:


> Is the "your acceptance rate too low" message sent with PINGS that are long pickups or line or because of high passenger cancels on driver on unmatched line rides? Anyone make any correlations?
> 
> I noticed them late last night, but didnt really pay any attention to it, thought it was a glitch.
> 
> ...


Mostly because of the long pickup times. When I am in that part of the area, either on the Bucks or NJ side, I get plenty of 15 minute or longer Lyft pings and generally let them expire. I dont accept then cancel, no reason to give them anything to try to come after you with.


----------



## Whaaat (Jan 24, 2016)

disp350 said:


> And with requests like this, its going to stay low! 28 minutes, um doesn't Lyft have a "No suckers, I mean no cars available" pop up?
> 
> View attachment 139235


Yea these kind of requests along with the low acceptance warning sign makes you wanna wish uber would swallow lyft up


----------



## PickEmUp (Jul 19, 2017)

I accept all of them to keep my acceptance rate high. If they are over 15 minutes away, they cancel right away 99% of the time. For the other 1% I just wait for the next uber ping, the Lyft pax will eventually cancel.


----------

